# Frame Identification



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I am looking to start a new project, its in pretty rough shape for a 67 GTO, but the guy has lot's of new sheet metal to help get me started. He said it comes with a frame that will fit it, but I am not 100% sure. Is there any way to tell what year / make / model this frame came out of ? The only numbers I could find on it were '121971', below is a link to some pics of the frame - Thoughts on what this came out of? 

Frame Pics

Thanks in advance, 

-Tony


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi TonysGoat,

Is the 67 GTO a convertible? The pictures appear to be a boxed frame, those were offered on convertibles. Not sure of the numbers in order to determine what type of car or year it’s from. It does look like a GM A body frame.

Many 67 GTO owners here that may be able to provide dimensions for you to compare to.


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, yes, it is a convertible. Measurements would be excellent, I don't want to buy the frame if it won't fit. The seller is pretty sure it will fit, but not 100% certain. Thanks for replying.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Frame ID is on the side of the frame behind the drivers rear wheel arch
A partial VIN of the vehicle is on the top of the frame.

This is from my 68


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As I recall from past posts, Buick & Olds convertibles are much the same but Chevelle has a longer rear frame section, but can be worked if you have the skills.

Here is a diagram with measurements. Convertible will have boxed side rails:


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

*1967 Tempest-LeMans-GTO Frames:
*For 1967, Pontiac used a standard GTO frame, pn 9786302. It was open channel. There were two (2) 1967 convertible frames that year. The manual transmission convertible frame was pn 9786304 and the automatic transmission convertible frame was pn 9788786. Both were boxed of course, the main difference was the transmission cross member. On the TH400 cars, the cross member is set six inches further back to support the longer transmission. Speaking of which, did you ever wonder why GM assigned two different part numbers for what is essentially the same convertible frame? The reason had to do with the transmission cross member and the way GM went about making one a four speed and the other an automatic. The side rails had all the holes drilled for manual and automatic gearboxes. On the convertible however, those holes are covered up when they're boxed. So GM welds on tabs inside the frame for the location of the cross member. Different location and cross member= new engineering number. The holes are there, just underneath the welded on box rail.

http://phscollectorcarworld.************/2019/12/1966-67-pontiac-tempest-frame-guide.html


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Depending on the state you live in, the DMV/State Police usually require a visual verification of a second VIN to register a car. This is found on the frame (the first pictures you gave). If it doesn't match, the car may be 'unregisterable'. 
If you purchase this car and frame, make sure the frame VIN is recorded on the receipt as well as the vehicle VIN. Could possibly save you grief later on.


----------

